# Great children's operas?



## blakeklondike (Oct 28, 2020)

Can anyone recommend children's operas, or operas based on folk materials that would be appropriate for children? Thanks!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't know what "folk materials" means but "Help,help the Globolinks" by Menotti is charmer. Of course Hansel and Gretel.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Magic Flute, Konigskinder.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Hansel and Gretel. / Konigskinder and the Swedish version on DVD from Mozart: Magic flute by Bergman


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

"Brundibar" by Hans Krasa =>









"Where the wild things are" by Oliver Knussen =>


----------



## Gabriele Adorno (May 30, 2014)

When my mother turned 60 we all went to see Rheingold, including our daughters who were 8 and 7 at the time. This was their second time seeing an opera, we'd been to Hänsel and Gretel before. We had prepared by listening to the music at home so they knew the plot pretty well. And it was a production where they had inserted an intermission before the descent to Nibelheim.

So under the right circumstances, even Wagner can be suitable for children.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

*Paul Hindemith - Tuttifäntchen* Not so much an opera as a 'Christmas story with songs and dance'. _Tuttifäntchen_ is a play with interludes, and more speech than music, about a woodcarver, Tuttifant, whose puppet comes to life and tears the heart out of his daughter, Trudel. She's eventually saved by Peter the apprentice, and the puppet is returned to the wood from which it was carved. (courtesy of _The Guardian_)

*Maurice Ravel - L'enfant et les sortileges (The Child and the Spells)* Short-ish opera about a brattish child who is tormented by everything in his world (living or otherwise) that he has disrespected. The child sees the errors of his ways and all ends well.


----------



## Aerobat (Dec 31, 2018)

My first, aged 7 or maybe 8, was La Traviata. I wouldn't say that at that age I understood everything, but I do remember loving every minute.

One of the boxes in the theatre had a gentleman by the name of Tito Gobbi sitting there - I believe he had something to do with the production but don't know any of the details. This was around 1979, so he had long since retired from singing.


----------

